# Finally got it shelved and tidied up!!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

New racking arrived today and managed to get everything tidied up (almost!)

The big picture









the polishing and waxing end









and the interiors end!









and a few spare wheels!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice collection Coxy! :wave:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Nice collection Coxy! :wave:


thought you was going to play spot the rim!!
You should at least guess the set without tyres!!

Although at that angle, it maybe a tad difficult!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Niiice :thumb:

Can you give me some details of your local Autosmart guy? :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Niiice :thumb:
> 
> Can you give me some details of your local Autosmart guy? :thumb:


yup, his name's Dave!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Your so helpful LOL More info please, i need/want to try a few autosmart products


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Your so helpful LOL More info please, i need/want to try a few autosmart products


you can! When it's the Birmingham meet!!!!!


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good, only trouble is your garage is bigger than my house


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

When are we going to do it, 22nd July? I can do then now!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Where did you get the shelf units from?

Bryan


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

blr123 said:


> Where did you get the shelf units from?
> 
> Bryan


My mate runs this company www.ossgb.com and he sourced them for me!:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> When are we going to do it, 22nd July? I can do then now!


Is it not too late to sort it for then?????


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't think so, want to go ahead with it?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> I don't think so, want to go ahead with it?


as long as you ain't gonna back out on the date again!:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Haha, i'll confirm everything and drop you a PM tommorow


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

blr123 said:


> Where did you get the shelf units from?
> 
> Bryan


My mate got the shelf units delivered direct from this company for me

Moduflex Ltd
in Avonmouth Bristol
Lightweight, very easy to assemble and very strong!!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Coxy (and Gaz) why not put up a vote to see which suits the most people, 22nd July or later in the year and see want response you get. 
You have nice place Coxy so it would be good if we could make this a really big meet, it would be a shame to rush to organise it now for the 22nd if not many people can make it.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

To be honest fella, I've got waaay too much on at the moment to do one on the 22nd July.
It's the summer, too many car shows to attend for starters!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

thats a lot of stuff


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

damn, it's taken me nearly a year to get the detailing bay finally finished!

never mind, Rome wasn't built in a day!

Finally finished doing the floor. 2 Coast of Epoxy resin and now it looks like a swimming pool!

Got a few more shelves in place as well!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

damm, that floors looks great :thumb:
you must hate it every time it gets dirty


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> damm, that floors looks great :thumb:
> you must hate it every time it gets dirty


yup!! getting used to running the mop over the floor after driving a car in after washing it!

must get a mat to wipe my feet next though!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Love the colour choice

Looking a little fuller Al, but still a fantastic space


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

coool collection :thumb: can i ask were you got those clear seatcovers???


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

scott. said:


> coool collection :thumb: can i ask were you got those clear seatcovers???


from my local Autosmart rep:thumb:



Epoch said:


> Love the colour choice
> 
> Looking a little fuller Al, but still a fantastic space


a lot fuller at the back:thumb:
Just don't show what's in there at the moment for security reasons as we had an attempted break in back in January and someone tried to steal the RS2 and they may have been after the Alpina as well but luckily, they got away with nothing.
Now have anti ram shutters and ram raid barrier as well!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's a sad state of affairs, but unfortunatley the world now days

Love the Ghia BTW


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Love the Ghia BTW


cheers! :thumb:

new rims getting fitted on Wednesday! :thumb:









just gotta wait for the tyres to arrive


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great collection, I only wish I had that amount of space !


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

^^ And a sofa!!!?

Cool space there Coxy :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> ^^ And a sofa!!!?
> 
> Cool space there Coxy :thumb:


1 single seater chair, and a sofa as well round the other corner and a dog bed!!!:thumb:
very comfy as well! (the sofa that is, not the dog bed!)


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Mae that floor is A1. Where did you get the paint, & what preparation did you do?

I was really pleased with my floor till it started sticking to the tyres....


----------

